# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  2هزار تا ، واستون دیره؟!

## YasharUR

ثبت نام هم زدین حال و هوا ،حال و هوای از الان بخونم چطو میشه واسه خیلی هاس 
یعنی این تایم خیلی ها دارن تازه میان رو فکر که اقا من کنکور دارم ها ...دیگه ما که پول ثبت نام رو ریختیم مثل اینکه واقعا یه همچین چیزی هست نزدیک هم هست یعنی همین 4.5 ماه دیگه
خیلی ها رو اوردم که بدونین با اینکه الان یه تعداد هستن که خودتون پـاره هم کنید بهشون نمیرسید ولی یه درصد زیادی هستن که کلا پرت   و یه درصد هم منگن هنوز
بحث چیز شعر انگیزشی باهاتون نخواهم کرد که فلانی خوند از صفر الان 180 اورد (که نمودن بس که تبلیغش رو چنل ها گذاشتن) یا تو اشرفی و اکرمی و  اصلحی و اکبر و احمد و کوکب یا همچین چیزی ....
همون اولش گفتم یسری از رتبه ها با منطقی ک یه عده از اون اول پای کارن واست قفله .حالا بنا به پایه ای که داری شاید ی مقداریش باز شه برا ولی همش نه
در ثانی با میتونم و میتونم و من ال و بل ام هم نمیتونی بری جلو .
باید بدونی که اول و مهمتر از همه تا کنکورت روز off و روز کم کار نداری و 14 15 16 ساعتت رو باس ثابت نگه داری و واسه رسیدن بهش 10 دقیقه 10 دقیقه نندازی روش تا از مثلا 4 برسی به 14 ات
باید از همین دقیقه گازش رو پر کنی
دوم اینکه باید بدونی باس چیکار کنی و برنامه و راه و منبعت چیه 
اینکه بدونی الان دیگه فلان منبع با اینکه خیلی ها روش کار کردن و واسه همه هم جواب بوده واسه این تایم برا تو جواب نیست
اینکه فلان معلم با اینکه نظر ضد و نقیض پشت سرش هست 5 نفر میگه خوبه 2 نفر بد و 1 نفر میگه بد نیست وقتش نیست که من الان برم تحلیل کنم ببینم کی راست میگه .ادم مطمعن تر رو بچینم همین الان
و اینکه موضوع صبره و باید در نظر بگیری کاری که شروع میکنی اولش جواب نمیگیری و یحتمل دم دم های کنکور تازه واست رخ میده 

با همه اینا الان با بالا و پایین زدنش 2000 ساعـــــــــــت یونیک وقت داری واسه مطالعه و خوندن
تهشو رو با حرف خودم نمیبندم و میزارم واسه صحبت 
آدمای کار بلد خوبی تو انجمن هستن ک بگن میشه با این 2 هزارتا میشه چیکار کرد و از طرفی خودت هم میتونی بنویسی ک چه پایه ای داری چقدر تا حالا خوندی و تو این 2 هزارتا چند مرده حلاجی

----------


## _evil.girl

حرف شما کاملا متین
2000 ساعت تایم خوبی هست اما بچه هایی که میخواید الان شروع کنید لطفا لطفا توجه ویژه به جمع بندی داشته باشید پس اول جمع بندی حذف نشه دوما تایم ش باید مناسب باشه
به نظر بنده تا اول خرداد بخونید مباحث رو بعد جمع بندی کنید و اینکه همیشه که نه اما برای بعضی دروس بقچه ای خوندن جلوتون میندازه
یه منبع بیشتر استفاده نکنید  منبع جمع بندی هم میتونید همون منبع اصلی رو استفاده کنید
بچه های تجربی هر روز 4-5 ساعت زیست بخونید 
عمومی ها رو پک کار کنید 
مثل 10 ارایه 10 دستور 10 قرابت و ....
ریاضی فیزیک فعلا حذف نکنید شروع کنید به خوندن از مباحث سبک به سنگین و اگر لازم بود اخر کار حذف کنید
تست هم ساده بزنید هم متوسط هم سخت 
مرور هم برای چند درس از نون شب واجبب تره مثل زیست لغات ادبیات و متن دینی 
موفق باشید

----------


## YasharUR

> حرف شما کاملا متین
> 2000 ساعت تایم خوبی هست اما بچه هایی که میخواید الان شروع کنید لطفا لطفا توجه ویژه به جمع بندی داشته باشید پس اول جمع بندی حذف نشه دوما تایم ش باید مناسب باشه
> به نظر بنده تا اول خرداد بخونید مباحث رو بعد جمع بندی کنید و اینکه همیشه که نه اما برای بعضی دروس بقچه ای خوندن جلوتون میندازه
> یه منبع بیشتر استفاده نکنید  منبع جمع بندی هم میتونید همون منبع اصلی رو استفاده کنید
> بچه های تجربی هر روز 4-5 ساعت زیست بخونید 
> عمومی ها رو پک کار کنید 
> مثل 10 ارایه 10 دستور 10 قرابت و ....
> ریاضی فیزیک فعلا حذف نکنید شروع کنید به خوندن از مباحث سبک به سنگین و اگر لازم بود اخر کار حذف کنید
> تست هم ساده بزنید هم متوسط هم سخت 
> ...


یا زیاد از یکیش باید حذف بشه یکی دیگه تکمیل خونده بشه 
یا باید از هر دوتاش حذفی داشته باشن 
هر دوتاش رو نمیشه تکمیل خوند 
2هزارتا واسه ی رتبه خوب طور کفایته ولی نه واسه خوندن همه دروس
یه چیز رنج بگم این حدوداس 
زیست 700/شیمی 450/فیزیک320/ریاضی100/ادبیات180/عربی140/دینی و زبان90
حالا بنا ب پایه و استراتژی واسه درصد بالا و پایین داره 
واسش هم بنا ب اینکه نظرم اینه باید از همین اول تکلیف مشخص باشه و برنامه معین باید از همین اول تصمیم گرفته بشه که واسه ریاضی و فیزیک چیکار باید کرد

----------


## _evil.girl

> یا زیاد از یکیش باید حذف بشه یکی دیگه تکمیل خونده بشه 
> یا باید از هر دوتاش حذفی داشته باشن 
> هر دوتاش رو نمیشه تکمیل خوند 
> 2هزارتا واسه ی رتبه خوب طور کفایته ولی نه واسه خوندن همه دروس
> یه چیز رنج بگم این حدوداس 
> زیست 700/شیمی 450/فیزیک320/ریاضی100/ادبیات180/عربی140/دینی و زبان90
> حالا بنا ب پایه و استراتژی واسه درصد بالا و پایین داره 
> واسش هم بنا ب* اینکه نظرم اینه باید از همین اول تکلیف مشخص باشه* و برنامه معین باید از همین اول تصمیم گرفته بشه که واسه ریاضی و فیزیک چیکار باید کرد


ببینید در اینکه نظرات و وضعیت متفاوته شکی نیس
اما چون کسی که الان  شروع میکنه هنوز سرعت دست ش نیس که مثلا یه فصل متوسط فیزیک رو طی چند ساعت میتونه تموم کنه پس فعلا نباید حذف کنه از مباحث اسون شروع کنه بعد تقریبا یه ماه میشه دقیق گفت میتونه حذف کنه یا نه
2000ساعت حتی برای یه رتبه زیر 1000 مطقه سه تاکید میکنم منطقه سه میتونه کافی باشه اما شروط زیادی داره مثلا استعداد خوبی داشته باشید اعتماد به نفس مناسب داشته باشید چه قدر محاسبات تون سریع هست و ...


پیرو صحبت استارتر(قرمز رنگ) من یه مسئله ای رو بگم ببینید شما اگر مطلبی رو حذف کردید باید هم بدونید شماره سوالات اون مبحث تقریبا چنده مثلا اول فیزیکه اخرشه یا کجاس و دوم اینکه اگر تصمیم به حذف گرفتید دیگه اصلا به اون فصل فکر نکنید و دائم مطالب رو تغییر ندید مثلا امروز تصمیم نگیرید حرکت رو حذف کنید فردا تغییرش بدید
و یه توصیه دوستانه به رتبه فکر نکنید کمکی به وضعیت تون نمی کنه اینو بدونید کیفیت این 2000 ساعت میتونه رنج رتبه شما رو تغییر بده

----------


## _evil.girl

@Zero_Horizon
سلام تاپیک شما رو دیدم با توجه به تجربیات تون اگر مطلبی به ذهن تون میاد که میتونه کمک کننده باشه ممنون میشم که اینجا بنویسید 
بقیه رتبه برترها هم ممنون میشم مشارکت کنید 
به هرحال ممکنه این تاپیک به درد یک نفر بخوره و همین که یک نفر بتونه با استفاده از این مطالب سرنوشت ش رو تغییر بده به نظرم کاملا کافیه
ممنونم

----------


## YasharUR

> ببینید در اینکه نظرات و وضعیت متفاوته شکی نیس
> اما چون کسی که الان  شروع میکنه هنوز سرعت دست ش نیس که مثلا یه فصل متوسط فیزیک رو طی چند ساعت میتونه تموم کنه پس فعلا نباید حذف کنه از مباحث اسون شروع کنه بعد تقریبا یه ماه میشه دقیق گفت میتونه حذف کنه یا نه
> 2000ساعت حتی برای یه رتبه زیر 1000 مطقه سه تاکید میکنم منطقه سه میتونه کافی باشه اما شروط زیادی داره مثلا استعداد خوبی داشته باشید اعتماد به نفس مناسب داشته باشید چه قدر محاسبات تون سریع هست و ...
> 
> 
> پیرو صحبت استارتر(قرمز رنگ) من یه مسئله ای رو بگم ببینید شما اگر مطلبی رو حذف کردید باید هم بدونید شماره سوالات اون مبحث تقریبا چنده مثلا اول فیزیکه اخرشه یا کجاس و دوم اینکه اگر تصمیم به حذف گرفتید دیگه اصلا به اون فصل فکر نکنید و دائم مطالب رو تغییر ندید مثلا امروز تصمیم نگیرید حرکت رو حذف کنید فردا تغییرش بدید
> و یه توصیه دوستانه به رتبه فکر نکنید کمکی به وضعیت تون نمی کنه اینو بدونید کیفیت این 2000 ساعت میتونه رنج رتبه شما رو تغییر بده


راه و چاه دونستن از واجباته 
یعنی هم نباید کیفیت از دست بدی و هم ذره ای کمیت

----------


## Mysterious

*بترکونید*-**

----------


## _pariya.sh_

*یه توصیه هم از منِ بسیار پشت کنکوری!! تو این انجمن و اون انجمن هی نگردین دنبال انگیزه، اصن دور اینجاها رو خط بکشین، تمام تمرکزتون رو کار باشه، به «میشه یا نمیشه» هم فکر نکنین.. اونی که میره دوی ماراتون شرکت میکنه، اگه یه لحظه تردید کنه وسط راه یا بخواد به عقب نگاه کنه ببینه چیکار کرده و فاصله ش با دیگران چقده، با مخ میخوره زمین و حذف میشه. کنکور بیرحمه، باهاش بیرحم باشین. شوخی نداره، باهاش شوخی نکنین. میجنگه باهاتون، باهاش بجنگین و کنار نکشین.
یه بیت پرمعنی رو بخونین و از جنگیدن برای خواسته هاتون هرگز دست برندارین..

«باید بپرد هرکه در این پهنه عقاب است   /   حتی نه اگر بال و نه پر داشته باشد» 
- مرتضی امیری اسفندقه، «بگذار که این جاده خطر داشته باشد»*

----------


## Ellie.79

*آقا یه چیزیم من بگم حالا که آقا یاشار لطف کردن و تگ کردن 

کلا به فکر نتیجه نباشین اگه از الان شروع میکنین 
نه ناامید باشین نه منتظر نتیجه ی خاصی باشین 
ولی یه جوری بخونین انگار دیگه قرار نیست سال بعدو بهتون بدن واسه پشت کنکور موندن
ینی حداکثر تلاش ممکن و گرفتن حداکثر بازده تو این مدت 
کلا به نتیجه فکر نکنین دیگه , سمه واستون . اینکه از الان شروع کنم چی میارم و چی میشه و .. فقط باعث میشه ناامید شین 
از زیست و شیمی و عربی و ادبیات غافل نباشین تو این مدت 
میترکونن واستون 

+ 

اگه حاشیه دارین ( دوست پسر/دختر/هرچی اسمشو میذاری) همین الان ببوسید و بگذاریدش کنار چون ****** میرید ( میدونم , آره اگه جنبه داشته باشی به اف نمیری , ولی میخوای اطمینان بدم 99 درصد من جمله خودم جنبشو ندارن ؟)


موفق باشین : )

پ.ن : با حرف استارتر که وقتی ثبت نام انجام میشه یه حس ترس و د لهره و جدی شدن میاد تو ذهن که انگار راستی راستی منم کنکور دارم , کاملا موافقم : )))*

----------


## Zahra77

*سلام 
حقیقتش باید بگم منم نگرانت شدم ! حس کردم نکنه کنکور دارم
هر کاری میکنی حتما حتما هم زیست هم شیمی هر روز تو برنامت باشه
تستم زیاد بزن خیلی زیاد ! 
در کل خیلی بهت امید دارم 
ایشالله به چیزای خوب برسی یعنی مطمئنم میرسی ^^
مصاحبه اتو بخونم انشالله
+
برای همتون همین ارزو هارو دارم مخصوصا یاشار
+
بعدم یه چیزی هست من این مشکلو داشتم 
مثلا یه روز که دیر میشد مثلا 11 اینا 
میگفتم امروزو ول کنم فردا بترکونم 
که خب اشتباهه هر تایمی شروع  کردین تو روز ولو دو ساعت 
حتما بخونین حتما 
یعنی منتظر اتفاق خاصی نباشید برای شرو 
تو اون تایمی که هر روز دارید بترکونین 
+
گجن خیر اولسون*

----------


## revenant98

جدای از این بحث که فرصت هست یا نیست،
میخام بگم کسی که از الان تا روز کنکور تمام توانشو بزاره،
ظهر کنکور،وقتی که جلسه امتحان تموم میشه و به خونه برمیگرده،
چنان احساس رضایتی از خودش داره که با هیچ کلمه ای قابل وصف نیست،
تو اون لحظه جلو کولر دراز میکشی و میگی: من تموم سعیمو کردم،باقیش با اون بالایی :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Fatemeh jhnp

> *سلام 
> حقیقتش باید بگم منم نگرانت شدم ! حس کردم نکنه کنکور دارم
> هر کاری میکنی حتما حتما هم زیست هم شیمی هر روز تو برنامت باشه
> تستم زیاد بزن خیلی زیاد ! 
> در کل خیلی بهت امید دارم 
> ایشالله به چیزای خوب برسی یعنی مطمئنم میرسی ^^
> مصاحبه اتو بخونم انشالله
> +
> برای همتون همین ارزو هارو دارم مخصوصا یاشار
> ...


سلام زهرا جان . خوبی عزیزم 
میگم چه رشته ای  قبول شدی دانشگاه ؟

----------


## _pariya.sh_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط be_quick




با اختلاف بهترین پستی که تو این چن ماه دیدم... مخصوصا اون ماراتنو که من خودم زیاد توش شرکت داشتم واس ورزش دو سرعت ...
دقیقن همینه! دمت گرم دختر!




*

----------


## Mr.amp98

مرسی از اقا یاشار عزیز واسه زدن این تایپیک
در ادامه حرفای ایشون یه چیزیو اضافه کنم
ما وقتی که خودمون کنکوری هستیم ارزش تایم رو متوجه نیستیم. ولی بعد کنکور متوجه میشیم که چقدر تک تک این دقایق سال کنکور توی سرنوشت ما موثره
اینو خیلی شنیدید که میگن حتی یه تست هم میتونه نتیجه رو عوض کنه و شاید دیگه حالتون ازش بهم بخوره انقدر که شنیدید
ولی یادتون باشه ممکنه همین امروز وقت اضافه بذارید و یه تست رو حل کنید و یه نکته جدید یاد بگیرید. همین نکته هم توی کنکور بیاد و شما جواب بدید و همین اختلاف کوچیکی که ایجاد میشه باعث بشه شما دانشگاهتون عوض شه

اینم یادتون نره که توی دوران کنکور نیم سال دوم خیلی خیلی مهم تر از نیمسال اوله. خیلی از دوستای خودم بودن نیم سال اول یا نخوندن یا یه جوری خوندن که به حساب نخوندن بذاریم بهتره
بعدش همینا نیم سال دوم مغزشون کار کرده که باید بخونن. تونستن توی چهار پنج ماه پزشکی بیارن
اگه این مدت بشینید خوب خوب بخونید و واقعا نذارید یه ثانیه ام الکی هدر بره، میتونید حتی سهم زیادی از کم کاری نیم سال اول رو جبران کنید و یه رتبه ای بیارید که توقع ندارید
فقط کافیه شروع کنید و بخونید. هرچی بیشتر بخونید نتیجه تون بهتر میشه. هر زمان شروع کنید به خوندن مطمئنا نتیجه تون بهتر میشه. پس چه بهتر همین الان شروع کنید تا بیشتر از این دیر نشده که نتیجه تون بهتر هم بشه

----------


## YasharUR

> مرسی از اقا یاشار عزیز واسه زدن این تایپیک
> در ادامه حرفای ایشون یه چیزیو اضافه کنم
> ما وقتی که خودمون کنکوری هستیم ارزش تایم رو متوجه نیستیم. ولی بعد کنکور متوجه میشیم که چقدر تک تک این دقایق سال کنکور توی سرنوشت ما موثره
> اینو خیلی شنیدید که میگن حتی یه تست هم میتونه نتیجه رو عوض کنه و شاید دیگه حالتون ازش بهم بخوره انقدر که شنیدید
> ولی یادتون باشه ممکنه همین امروز وقت اضافه بذارید و یه تست رو حل کنید و یه نکته جدید یاد بگیرید. همین نکته هم توی کنکور بیاد و شما جواب بدید و همین اختلاف کوچیکی که ایجاد میشه باعث بشه شما دانشگاهتون عوض شه
> 
> اینم یادتون نره که توی دوران کنکور نیم سال دوم خیلی خیلی مهم تر از نیمسال اوله. خیلی از دوستای خودم بودن نیم سال اول یا نخوندن یا یه جوری خوندن که به حساب نخوندن بذاریم بهتره
> بعدش همینا نیم سال دوم مغزشون کار کرده که باید بخونن. تونستن توی چهار پنج ماه پزشکی بیارن
> اگه این مدت بشینید خوب خوب بخونید و واقعا نذارید یه ثانیه ام الکی هدر بره، میتونید حتی سهم زیادی از کم کاری نیم سال اول رو جبران کنید و یه رتبه ای بیارید که توقع ندارید
> فقط کافیه شروع کنید و بخونید. هرچی بیشتر بخونید نتیجه تون بهتر میشه. هر زمان شروع کنید به خوندن مطمئنا نتیجه تون بهتر میشه. پس چه بهتر همین الان شروع کنید تا بیشتر از این دیر نشده که نتیجه تون بهتر هم بشه


دقیقا یه ضریب طوری تو ساعت مطالعه نزدیک امتحان ضرب میشه .مثلا میشه ی ساعتش رو یک و نیم همون نیم سال اول لحاظ کرد
با این توضیح که کسی که از تابستون شروع کرده فارغ از بحث انگیزه خسته طوره و بخواد هم نمیتونه اندازه کسی که الان شروع کرده پر کنه 
مثل دوییدن دیگه .بولت 6 ساعت جلوتر شروع کنه دووییدن طرف تازه بعد 6 ساعت شروع کنه تو ی تایم 1 ساعت بعدی بیشتر میدوعه /حالا یحتمل ک نه مطمعنا نمیتونه از پشت بگیرتش ولی یه بخش قابل توجه رو میشه جبران کرد

----------


## Mr.amp98

> دقیقا یه ضریب طوری تو ساعت مطالعه نزدیک امتحان ضرب میشه .مثلا میشه ی ساعتش رو یک و نیم همون نیم سال اول لحاظ کرد
> با این توضیح که کسی که از تابستون شروع کرده فارغ از بحث انگیزه خسته طوره و بخواد هم نمیتونه اندازه کسی که الان شروع کرده پر کنه 
> مثل دوییدن دیگه .بولت 6 ساعت جلوتر شروع کنه دووییدن طرف تازه بعد 6 ساعت شروع کنه تو ی تایم 1 ساعت بعدی بیشتر میدوعه /حالا یحتمل ک نه مطمعنا نمیتونه از پشت بگیرتش ولی یه بخش قابل توجه رو میشه جبران کرد


دقیقا
حتی مورد داشتیم کسایی که از الان خوندن ولی چون انرژی شون بیشتر بوده و انقدر روی انگیزه شون کار کردن که ترمز بریده تونستن پیش برن و ترکوندن

----------


## MoeinSanjary

اگه دیدین یه مبحث رو تا الان هر چی خوندین نمی تونین روش مسلط بشین، *بی خیالش بشین.* من هیچ وقت فیزیک 3 و مخصوصا جاری رو خوب یاد نگرفتم. ولی دلم نمیومد ولشون کنم (می گفتم اگه تست آسون ازش بیاد چی؟ ولی خوب دیدیم 99 داستان چی بود). آخرش هم 99 هیچ تستی نزدم از فیزیک 3. در حالی کلی وقت برای مرور نصفه و نیمه و تست زدن ازش می کردم. یعنی می تونستم این وقت بیهوده رو بذارم برای تسلط بیشتر برای بخشایی از فیزیک که تسلطم بیشتره.

----------


## moboer

یه سخنور خیلی معروفی تو آمریکا هست متاسفانه حضور ذهن ندارم اسمش چی بود، اما زندگی نامشو ک یبار خونده بودم، دوران بچگیش و نوجوانیش تو فقر بزرگ شده بود. الان یکی از معروف ترین سخنور های دنیاست. حالا میدونین چی جالب میکنه ماجرارو؟ که این اقا درامدش از سخنای انگیزشیه و فقط بلده صحبت های انگیزشی کنه و به بقیه انگیزه بده در صورتی ک خودش جز سخنوری کار دیگه ای بلد نیست! یعنی طرف نونش از همین تشویق کردن دیگران به انجام کار، در میاد
الان فضای کنکورم همینه. یه عده ادم هی میان انگیزه میدن میگن اره فلان ساعت بخون تو میتونی تو ادم قوی ای هستی و.... و نونشون از همین حرفا تامین میشه. چهارتا حرفی ک بهتون میزنن میرین مشاور میگیرین منبع عوض میکنین میگین اره من میتونم ولی وقتی دوباره شکست میخورین دست از همه چی برمیدارین
کسی دنبال قبولی باشه، حتی دو ماه قبل کنکور هم میشینه شروع میکنه به خوندن حالا میشه یا نمیشه رو خودش تعیین میکنه ن دیگران...

انگیزه با حرف نیست، یه بار به این موضوع دقت کنین، چرا وقتی حرف انگیزشی میشنوین یا یجا میخونین، فقط همون لحظه بهتون حس هجیان میده؟ چرا اون حس تا یه روز، دو روز، یا یه ماه ادامه پیدا نمیکنه و مثل روز اول نیست؟ مشکل دقیقا همینه. تا وقتی ما برای انجام یه کاری دنبال تشویق دیگران باشیم، نباید انتظار موفقیتو داشته باشیم. تا وقتی چشمون رو دهن بقیه باشه ک ببینیم اونا چی میگن، همین آشه و همین کاسه.

----------


## moboer

> اگه دیدین یه مبحث رو تا الان هر چی خوندین نمی تونین روش مسلط بشین، *بی خیالش بشین.* من هیچ وقت فیزیک 3 و مخصوصا جاری رو خوب یاد نگرفتم. ولی دلم نمیومد ولشون کنم (می گفتم اگه تست آسون ازش بیاد چی؟ ولی خوب دیدیم 99 داستان چی بود). آخرش هم 99 هیچ تستی نزدم از فیزیک 3. در حالی کلی وقت برای مرور نصفه و نیمه و تست زدن ازش می کردم. یعنی می تونستم این وقت بیهوده رو بذارم برای تسلط بیشتر برای بخشایی از فیزیک که تسلطم بیشتره.


جز به انحراف کشوندن ماها، هیچ سود دیگه ای نداره این حرف
وقتی علم کافی ندارین لطفا هر چرتو پرتیو نیاین نگین
شما رفتین یه مبحثو حذف کردین ک نیومد. الان یه دانش اموز میاد همین کارو میکنه میره مهم ترین بحثو حذف میکنه میگه چون نمیفهمم باید حذفش کنم
همچین ادمای بی سوادی مثل شما هستن ک راه درست دانش اموزارو به انحراف میکشونین

هرکی دانشجوی پزشکیه قرار نیست هر اظهار نظری ک دلش خواست انجام بده
علم مشاوره ای رو هرکسی نداره. نمیدونم کی میخواد جا بیوفته هرکی ک پزشکی قبول شده،علامه دهر نیست تا هرچی میگن همه باور میکنن

----------


## YasharUR

> یه سخنور خیلی معروفی تو آمریکا هست متاسفانه حضور ذهن ندارم اسمش چی بود، اما زندگی نامشو ک یبار خونده بودم، دوران بچگیش و نوجوانیش تو فقر بزرگ شده بود. الان یکی از معروف ترین سخنور های دنیاست. حالا میدونین چی جالب میکنه ماجرارو؟ که این اقا درامدش از سخنای انگیزشیه و فقط بلده صحبت های انگیزشی کنه و به بقیه انگیزه بده در صورتی ک خودش جز سخنوری کار دیگه ای بلد نیست! یعنی طرف نونش از همین تشویق کردن دیگران به انجام کار، در میاد
> الان فضای کنکورم همینه. یه عده ادم هی میان انگیزه میدن میگن اره فلان ساعت بخون تو میتونی تو ادم قوی ای هستی و.... و نونشون از همین حرفا تامین میشه. چهارتا حرفی ک بهتون میزنن میرین مشاور میگیرین منبع عوض میکنین میگین اره من میتونم ولی وقتی دوباره شکست میخورین دست از همه چی برمیدارین
> کسی دنبال قبولی باشه، حتی دو ماه قبل کنکور هم میشینه شروع میکنه به خوندن حالا میشه یا نمیشه رو خودش تعیین میکنه ن دیگران...
> 
> انگیزه با حرف نیست، یه بار به این موضوع دقت کنین، چرا وقتی حرف انگیزشی میشنوین یا یجا میخونین، فقط همون لحظه بهتون حس هجیان میده؟ چرا اون حس تا یه روز، دو روز، یا یه ماه ادامه پیدا نمیکنه و مثل روز اول نیست؟ مشکل دقیقا همینه. تا وقتی ما برای انجام یه کاری دنبال تشویق دیگران باشیم، نباید انتظار موفقیتو داشته باشیم. تا وقتی چشمون رو دهن بقیه باشه ک ببینیم اونا چی میگن، همین آشه و همین کاسه.


حرفت در این مورد درسته با یسری تفاسیری که بهش من اضافه میکنم در مورد متنی که نوشتم
اینکه اگه ادم اگه دلیل درست و درمون نداشته باشه هی بهش بگن بخون یا بگن میتونی یا بگن تو خوبی و فلان و بهمان نمیخونه .اگه ببندنش به میز هم باز هم نمیخونه .
چیزی که کسی که پشت کنکور مونده از یک بار تا چند بار تجربه کرده .که مطمعنا با لحنی ک تو صحبتت داشتی و با سخنی که مشخصا از دلت برآمده تا بر دل بشیند خودت هم تجربه کردی
باید بدونی چی میخوای .حالا این دونستن یا ناخوداگاه و بر اساس مسیر و روال و روتین ثابتی ک خانواده و فضا و فرهنگش برات چیده است یا نه خانواده چیزی بارش نیست یا هست نمیتونه بهت منتقل کنه و باس خودت بفهمی که جریان از چه قراره و فردا روزی با خودت چند چندی
در مورد متنی که من گذاشتم و نقل قول هایی که تو همون صفحه اول میتونی ببینی  هدف من بیشتر دادن یه گرای کلی بود .نه اینکه بگم   قشنگم و گل من  فلانی تو میتونی .تو متن اول هم گفتم یسری از رتبه ها رو نمیشه از الان اورد هرکی باشی هرطور بخونی نمیشه قفله قفل .باید هم باشه و فرقی باشه بین کسی که مینیمم از تیر شروع کرده با کسی که از اسفند تازه گرم میشه
صرفا میخواستم اون گرا رو بدم .گرایی که شاید یه عده زیادی و این شرایط ک میخوان هم بخونن بخاطر استرس و عذاب وجدان و ذالک دید ندارن .نمیتونن ببینن 
گرای اینکه بابا جان .نخوندی اوکی 
از الان فلان ساعت داری فلان کارا رو میتونی بکنی .اینکه میخوای بکنی یا نه  میتونی بکنی یا نه خود دانی 
بنا به قانون احتمال و قوانین درس خوندن و روتین های کنکور کسی که از الان شروع میکنه شانس موفیقتش کمتر از شانس شکستشه .چرا؟چون کسی که زودتر شروع کرده برعکس این جریان براش صادقه 
احتمال موفقیت هم روز به روز ساعت به ساعت از الان به بعد میاد پایین .ولی خب کسی که از یه جا به بعد میدونه چی میخواد و باس چیکار کنه از مثلا به قول تو دوماه مونده هم شروع میکنه و برا خودش هی بالا و پایین نمیکنه که تهش چی

----------


## MoeinSanjary

> جز به انحراف کشوندن ماها، هیچ سود دیگه ای نداره این حرف
> وقتی علم کافی ندارین لطفا هر چرتو پرتیو نیاین نگین
> شما رفتین یه مبحثو حذف کردین ک نیومد. الان یه دانش اموز میاد همین کارو میکنه میره مهم ترین بحثو حذف میکنه میگه چون نمیفهمم باید حذفش کنم
> همچین ادمای بی سوادی مثل شما هستن ک راه درست دانش اموزارو به انحراف میکشونین
> 
> هرکی دانشجوی پزشکیه قرار نیست هر اظهار نظری ک دلش خواست انجام بده
> علم مشاوره ای رو هرکسی نداره. نمیدونم کی میخواد جا بیوفته هرکی ک پزشکی قبول شده،علامه دهر نیست تا هرچی میگن همه باور میکنن


من نمی فهمم چقدر یه دانش می تونه شلغم باشه؟ تو با این عقلت بدون کنکور هم جایی نمی تونی قبول بشی. دانش آموز نفهم، من گفتم کل فیزیک 3. از فیزیک 3 سوال نیومد ؟ گفتم وقتی یه آدم نفهمی مثل تو وقتی عقلش نمی رسه یه چیزی رو بفهمه زور اضافی نزنه که یادش بگیره. بره چیزایی که بهتر بلده رو مسلط بشه. اگه این حرف دانشجوی پزشکی نباشه ، دانش آموزی که نصف عمرش رو پشت کنکور مونده به طور کلی باید دهان مبارکشو ببنده و بشینه درسشو بخونه. نه این که بیاد اینجا به بقیه بگه چی کار کنن.

----------


## Eve

*تو هر تاپیکی که میرم آخرش میبینم دعوا شده
کی میخواین بزرگ شین؟*

----------


## Sonia.sharifi

> *تو هر تاپیکی که میرم آخرش میبینم دعوا شده
> کی میخواین بزرگ شین؟*


کلا هر چه قدر به کنکور نزدیک میشیم وضع بدتر میشه :Yahoo (31): 
یکی که تا الان نخونده ولی هنوز به خودش امید میده ک هر وقت شروع کنه میتونه بهترین نتیجه روبگیره میاد اینجا و همش میگه اره میشه و اینا و کسیم گف نمیشه میپره بهش[چون میخواد خودشو دلداری بده بابت تنبلیاش]
کسیم که اونم خوب نخونده و کلا ناامیده و نمیخواد شروع کنه فقط دوست داره همه بگن نمیشه که راحت تر درسو بیخیال شه اونم میاد میپره به اون یکی که چرت نگو تموم شد همه چی
این وسط یه عده که قبول میشن اونایی هستن که میشینن درسشونو میخونن بدون اینکه فک کنن میشه یا نمیشه 

اخه گیرم نشد حداقل از وضع الانت که بهتر میشه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mojtabay

خب
دم برارم یاشار گرم بابت تایپکی ک زده 
و رفقایی ک بعدش اومدن دیگه همه چی رو گفتن  :Yahoo (4): 
یادش بخیر که نه ، ولی خب دوران عجیبی بود ، سه سال گذشت ازش 
به نظرم سعی کنین یه مبحثی رو که میخونین، عالی بخونین
همینجوری سرسری ازش نگذرین که دهنتون تو کنکور سرویسه
چرا؟
چون شما با توجه به استرس طبیعی ای ک موقع کنکور دارین یه سری چیزا رو فراموش میکنین یا دیر به ذهنتون میاد و هر چی این تسلط کمتر باشه ، تایمتون بیشتر هدر میره و همچنین استرستون بیشتر میشه 
پس عالی بخونین
انقدر هم دنبال حرف این و اون نباشین و فقط برای دل خودتون درس بخونین ، سر کنکور هم ترس خراب کردن و این چرت و پرتا رو نداشته باشین که بلایی که سر من اومد ، سرتون نیاد  :Yahoo (4): 

بالاتر دوستمون در مورد مطالب انگیزشی یه چیزایی گفته که تا حدودی درسته 
شما باید یه چیزی رو انقدری دوس داشته باشین ک فکر رسیدن بهش ، بهتون انگیزه بده و نیاز به حرفای قشنگ بقیه نداشته باشین و به معنای واقعی کلمه با تصور خودتون تو اون شرایطی که دارین برای رسیدن بهش تلاش میکنین ، روحتون ارضا شه ، وگرنه تا حدود زیادی دارین وقتتون رو تلف میکنین 
شما میخواین تا کنکور وقت بذارین و سختی 2000 ساعت مطالعه رو بکشین برای چیزی که بهش علاقه ندارین؟؟؟
حرفای انگیزشی یه داغی لحظه ای بهتون میده و جسم داغ هم سرد میشه ، به جاش سعی کنین خودتونو بپزین که جسم پخته رو هر کاریش که بکنی ، خام نمیشه


قبلا دو سه تا تاپیک نوشتم که فک کنم یکی دو تاش به درد الانتون بخوره ، اگر اشتباه نکنم ، باشد که رستگار شوید و دوران کنکور من 
اگه دوس داشتین میتونین بخونینش شاید کمکتون کرد

----------

